# I got owned by hondas... sorta



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

Last night I raced several friends. Most of them hondas... 

First run I ran against a 91 DSM GSX w/ a 16G turbo but it have a f***ed up tranny. I beat him by 2 cars because his 2nd gear f***ed up (again) 

2nd run I ran again a 92 Intergra with CRV-Vtec engine, we both got off the launch about the same, and in 2nd he started pulling slightly, 3rd he pulled a bit more, he won by 1/2 a car. I ran him again after he adjusted his fuel pressure, whatever he did it made his car a lot quicker. He started pulling on me in 2nd gear and his high end really shows in 3rd, He won by a car or so on that run. 

3rd was again a 02 Civic Si, it's gutted and have Intake and Header, I ran him 3 times, I beat him 1st time by pulling in 3rd gear, 2nd time I think my clutch was complaining so i couldn't pull (he won by a car), and 3rd time I decided that I probably launched too low because he keep pulling like a car on me in 1st gear for the last 2 run and I had to play catch up, so I up my launched to 4k and that run he lost his 1st gear advantage, I proceed to own him by pulling on him in 2nd and 3rd gear. 

Next run was again a 5th gen Prelude, got some weight reduction and bolt on and the usual Vtec managment. That car usually runs 75shot of Nitrous and runs 13.5, that night he didn't have his bottle so we ran. I beat him by 1/2 a car and basically pull on him in 3rd gear. Pretty sweet to have better high-end then the Vtec boys. 

Last run I ran against a 92 Civic Hatch with B18C, ITR internals and completely gutted with no cat. Needless to say I got owned. He killed me after he got into Vtec (it's so damn loud), and walk on me all the gears after that, he was about 3-4 cars in front by the time it ended. 

Fun night!


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

sweet, atleast you beat some of the vtecs. that last car (92 civic) sounds like a beast!!! he should get a cat on htere though, IMO that's just stupid, bad for environment.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

When will those AWD DSM guys learn not to dump the clutch, the tranny is the first thing to break on those cars modified. Nice races.....just to let you know, this thread will probably become closed, the mods. don't like street racing stories.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

it could've been at the tracks. no where in the story did he say they were racing on the street. i could be wrong though, just saying.....


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

hopefully it was at the track street racing is just stupid and kills people unfortunatly


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

It kills people when people are idiots. That why I don't race with DSMs!


----------



## OddyseusDSM (Mar 19, 2003)

HEY! I gotta bone to pick with you! j/k. well yeah there are some idiots with DSM's, they're starting to give us bad names. but in a whole i think the DSM and Nissan crowd is the most openminded groups, i think it might be the DIY attitude.


----------

